# Almost finished columns



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is my entry way for my Cemetery almost finished. I still need to do touchups and add my lanterns and the finishing touches . I am taking a break from right now they will be finished later this afternoon.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good ..
kinda looks like giant tree trunks that trapped souls in it.
Is that a pool ladder LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, that looks great. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Ooh, nice job! Those look fun to light with all of that texture. You could cast some long shadows.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice job.

Can't wait to see some close up


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yes that is a pool ladder LOL I got tired of moving my step ladder around a gazillion times so I stole my kids pool ladder! I did get them finished but it was a little to dark to take pics so i will post them tomorrow. Thanks again guys!


----------



## IowaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

I really like these! I have to admit to being a novice when it's comes to props.. how did you achieve the texture on these?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

IowaGirl said:


> I really like these! I have to admit to being a novice when it's comes to props.. how did you achieve the texture on these?


That is Great Stuff Foam insulation . I sprayed it on and when it was almost dry then I drug a stick through it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Here they are finished finally... I put a chain in between them because it is looking like i wont have time to make a gate this year as i still have a million things to do.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, the texture is amazing, very scary.
How big are they? How many cans of great stuff did it take? What did you use for a base to start from.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The embedded skellies are a fantastic touch. Well done.

Are these more portable than they look?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks awesome! I've been so wanting columns and this is a look that I really like, might just be stealing this idea.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Feel Free to steal away! They are concrete forms. I braced them using 4 1x2 in two seperate sections for ease of setting up and breaking down. The 2 sections are 3.5 ft each. Overall they are 7 foot tall without the arch. They are not heavy just a little hard to handle as they are pretty wide. It took (get ready) 22 cans of great stuff for both columns. That was the most expensive part. I made many of trips to Home Depot because i did not think it would take so many cans. All in all they took me about a week to finish them if you add it allup as I was working on other projects. Thanks Guys for all the kind words!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, I'd love to know what the base/armature is made of also.

If you're making props of this magnitude, I highly suggest you make yourself a vacuum former. Look it up on youtube, they're really easy to make and you can knock out skulls and bones for pennies opposed to using pricey blowmold bluckys. Making a vacuum former is first on my to-do list this November.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Stuff!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cassie7 said:


> Yes, I'd love to know what the base/armature is made of also.
> 
> If you're making props of this magnitude, I highly suggest you make yourself a vacuum former. Look it up on youtube, they're really easy to make and you can knock out skulls and bones for pennies opposed to using pricey blowmold bluckys. Making a vacuum former is first on my to-do list this November.


Thanks! i am definetly going to do one of these! Also the form is shipping tubes that we get metal trim delivered to our jobs. They are basically like concrete forms only wider. On a side note if you used the actual concrete forms at Home depot i am sure that it would take a lot less Great Stuff.


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice to know i am not the only one who uses a pool ladder. Nice work


----------

